# Surf Fishing on Tybee



## Jray (May 14, 2003)

Will bedown at Tybbe 5/24 for a week with Johnny Reb doing some fishing of all types. I have read where one can catch a variety of fish in the surf, but son't see pompano mentioned very much. Are there Pompano lurking in the shallow surf at Tybee?

Thanks!

Jray


----------



## Fishfeeder (May 14, 2003)

Jray, I will just happen to be down there myself around that time. I dont know anything about surf fishing on the Island but what I want to know is where they have the coldest beer on the island and the hotest women.


----------



## Jray (May 14, 2003)

Fishfeeder,

You ever drank any Alabamastan Brown Ale, or the Miss Kitty Special?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The best beer is at Doc's and the good looking girls, hmmm, perhaps Spanky's. Yes there are pompano to be caught here although alot of people don't target them. I saw some the other week that were about 17".


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Coldest beer...The Quarter and cheap to.But Docs is my favorite.

Pompano...seen some landed from peir...some were BIG.


----------



## Jray (May 14, 2003)

Cold Beer, good fishin, and a quiet woman could make a great day of relaxation.


----------

